# exponentielle Skalen korrekt konstruieren



## mario_s (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Jemand eine Ahnung wie ich solche Skalen korrekt konstruieren kann? 
Bevorzugt Illustrator, oder Indesign oder PS


Vielen Dank im Voraus!!

lg
mario


----------



## smileyml (17. Dezember 2010)

In AI eventuell mit Hilfe des Transformationseffektes unter Effekt->Verzerrungs- und Transformationseffekt->Transformieren.
Du kannst dort die Anzahl der Kopien einstellen und wieviel Grad sich jeweils eine Kopie weiterdrehen soll.

Grüße Marco


----------



## mario_s (17. Dezember 2010)

danke, 
aber das gibt wieder nur eine lineare skala...
zumindest hab ichs nicht anders hinbekommen.


----------



## smileyml (17. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn ich eine Gradzahl einstelle, wäre ich verwundert, wenn sich dann die Kopien linear verhalten?!


----------



## mario_s (17. Dezember 2010)

die kopien ordnen sich schon am kreisbogen, aber eben immer mit dem gleichen abstand zueinander...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
also die Rechenarbeit mußt du schon selbst anstellen. Einfache Rechnungen kannst du ja mit Illustrator anstellen, aber Exponentialfunktionen mußt du schon selbst erstellen.
Du kannst anstelle des Transformiereneffektes kannst du auch die Return-Taste drücken und dort dann den Winkel eingeben und kopieren drücken, das geht schneller als imemr dürch das Menü zum Effekt zu kommen.

Viele Grüße


----------

